# MLEFIAA Conference 2011 (Firearms Instructors)



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Anyone here thinking of going? Looks like a pretty cool lineup of classes. I heard really good things about the point shooting class being taught by the Swedish guys.

Link: conference


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

This is definately one of the best things to attend if you're an Instructor. *MLEFIAA* is basically what drives and supports the Firearms program of the *MCJTC*, er *MPTC*, ah *POST*, or whatever they're becoming...How do I know this? Most of my friends are members, and I have missed everyone of these so far. I will go this year if I can swing it!


----------



## maritz01 (Oct 16, 2006)

Went to the Hanson PD meeting of the MLEFIAA last Tuesday and spoke with a couple of the guys that went to the conference and gave it the thumbs up. I should have gone but sat home after shoulder surgery.


----------

